
FSF-Approved Hyperbola GNU/Linux Switching Out Linux for Hard Fork of OpenBSD - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Hyperbola-Linux-To-BSD
======
giancarlostoro
Interesting bit about Rust being included in the Linux Kernel for drivers.

